# Webpages of large scale infrastructure projects?



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

I am working with pretty large (1 mld EUR) transportation infrastructure project. A lot of public relations nowadays can be done through specific Webpage - thus I am considering one also for "my" project.
Do you have good examples of Webpages for large scale infrastructure projects? Bridges, tunnels, new highways etc? Please, post links here! When I will develop Webpage of my project - I will not forget to post it in this forum 
:grouphug:


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a link for the RAV line u/c in Vancouver....it's a decent page

http://www.ravprapidtransit.com/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong Airport Core Programme*
http://www.info.gov.hk/napco/index-e.html


----------

